# check engine light code -P0340-



## djziddi (Jan 6, 2013)

today i bought a 1996 nissan altima SE and everything was fine with it when we checked it out.. but then 8 hours later the check engine light randomly went on... i took it to autozone to get the codes checked and it came up as:

-P0340-

Definition:

Camshaft position sensor (CMP) circuit- bank 1 probable cause.
1: open or short circuit condition
2: poor electrical connection
3: weak battery condition
4: Faulty CMP


I also have a small oil leak... not sure if its bad or not, but i plan on checking it out on my next day off.
another thing, there is a small ticking noise coming from one of the fuel injectors, the noise comes and goes, but im also not sure if it is exactly coming from that area..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The cam position sensor is built into the distributor. It's not uncommon for the shaft seal inside the distributor to leak oil and create issues; often you will see evidence of residual oil laying inside the distributor cap when you remove it. Fix is to replace the distributor assy. It's not unheard of to hear some ticking from the fuel injectors; usually it's a non-issue, but you could try running some fuel injector cleaner through them. Usually the professional-type fuel injection service in which the engine is run strictly on an injection cleaner in a self-contained, pressurized canister (ie 3M or BG Products) works much more effectively than a gas tank additive.


----------



## djziddi (Jan 6, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> The cam position sensor is built into the distributor. It's not uncommon for the shaft seal inside the distributor to leak oil and create issues; often you will see evidence of residual oil laying inside the distributor cap when you remove it. Fix is to replace the distributor assy. It's not unheard of to hear some ticking from the fuel injectors; usually it's a non-issue, but you could try running some fuel injector cleaner through them. Usually the professional-type fuel injection service in which the engine is run strictly on an injection cleaner in a self-contained, pressurized canister (ie 3M or BG Products) works much more effectively than a gas tank additive.


alright that distributor cap should only be about 20 bucks right? or do i need to get the whole thing replaced? and how would that be effecting the camshaft sensor that the code reads?

and ill try that fuel injector cleaner too, sounds like good advice, ill get back with you on how it all turns out!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

djziddi said:


> alright that distributor cap should only be about 20 bucks right? or do i need to get the whole thing replaced? and how would that be effecting the camshaft sensor that the code reads?


The whole thing.
Cam sensor is in the distributor itself.


----------



## djziddi (Jan 6, 2013)

i search online to buy a camshaft sensor and cant find one? i came across something about them not making them? or those kinda cars dont have them?

and do you think thats why my car is leaking oil? ill check where the car is leaking oil at when i have daylight..


----------



## djziddi (Jan 6, 2013)

djziddi said:


> i search online to buy a camshaft sensor and cant find one? i came across something about them not making them? or those kinda cars dont have them?
> 
> and do you think thats why my car is leaking oil? ill check where the car is leaking oil at when i have daylight..


well i do see "crank" shaft position sensors but not "Cam" shaft position sensors, is there even a diference? or they both the same?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You're not reading and/or haven't done any reading yet...
The cam sensor is in the distributor itself!


----------



## djziddi (Jan 6, 2013)

jdg said:


> You're not reading and/or haven't done any reading yet...
> The cam sensor is in the distributor itself!


which means i cant replace the sensor itself? i have to replace the whole distributor?

i took a look at the distributor and saw that it is brand new, there is no oil leaking in the cap, its clean and spotless.. 

i dont understand whats wrong... it runs perfectly fine, i just need to pass emissions


----------



## djziddi (Jan 6, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> The cam position sensor is built into the distributor. It's not uncommon for the shaft seal inside the distributor to leak oil and create issues; often you will see evidence of residual oil laying inside the distributor cap when you remove it. Fix is to replace the distributor assy. It's not unheard of to hear some ticking from the fuel injectors; usually it's a non-issue, but you could try running some fuel injector cleaner through them. Usually the professional-type fuel injection service in which the engine is run strictly on an injection cleaner in a self-contained, pressurized canister (ie 3M or BG Products) works much more effectively than a gas tank additive.


i took a look at the cap like you said, there is no oil leaking inside, it looks like the distributor has been replaced before..

i dunno if i should replace the whole thing or not.. it seems fine to me.. and there is no way i can replace the camshaft sensor itself huh? id have to just replace the whole dis?


----------

